# Nose bleeds



## Mo_MZ (7/12/16)

Just curious if anyone experienced this... im in kzn for 2 weeks and the change in air from jozi probably contributes as well but im having frequent nose bleeds after vaping ... and btw not blowing vapour from my nose. im wondering if this is common and what can be done to prevent if anyone had the same experience? if juice is a factor I been having quality NCV and FivePoints only,


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/12/16)

Mo_MZ said:


> Just curious if anyone experienced this... im in kzn for 2 weeks and the change in air from jozi probably contributes as well but im having frequent nose bleeds after vaping ... and btw not blowing vapour from my nose. im wondering if this is common and what can be done to prevent if anyone had the same experience? if juice is a factor I been having quality NCV and FivePoints only,


My daughter suffers from the same thing, if weather changes quickly, i.e. from cold to hot, or differences in altitude, she gets nose bleeds. check with your Doc, you might need to start using a cortisone nasal spray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

Mo_MZ said:


> Just curious if anyone experienced this... im in kzn for 2 weeks and the change in air from jozi probably contributes as well but im having frequent nose bleeds after vaping ... and btw not blowing vapour from my nose. im wondering if this is common and what can be done to prevent if anyone had the same experience? if juice is a factor I been having quality NCV and FivePoints only,



I get the same thing when I visit JHB... I always get nose bleeds after 2 days in that dry air... I always thought it was going from humidity to dry... but maybe it's just the change...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/12/16)

It is the effect of VG drying out your sinuses. Nothing to worry about on occasion, but frequent bleeds require some attention. 
A MASSIVE difference can be made by the careful addition of 5 to 10 drops of distilled water per 30ml of e-liquid. In times of heavy sinusitis I rely on this. Advice gotten from the DIY scene.
A saline spray to help keep your sinuses hydrated AND sterile is a must in your case. Sinus infections DO occur and are not happy times. 
The corect caution and there are no concerns.


----------

